# fuel additives



## Zuku (Jul 25, 2006)

has anyone ever tried using interpacific's d-1280x fuel reformulator? someone recommended it to me the other day but I'm still not sure about it.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Zuku! I have never tried this fuel additive. I pretty much use Power Service and Lucas fuel additive myself.


----------



## Zuku (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks Chief! I found their website HERE and it claims to save gas mileage and help my engine run smoother. I have heard of Lucas fuel additive, but do these things actually work, can you see the difference?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I've not tried either FUEL additive, but I do know that the Lucas OIL additive works great! 
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I use the Lucas fuel additive primarily for the lubrication qualities to protect the fuel lift pump and injector pump. The Power Service I use as a good general preventative for fuel contamination and to raise the cetane value which I have noticed does quiet the engine down somewhat. In the future as soon as I have used up the last gallon of Lucas fuel additive; I think I am going to find a deal on some 2 stroke oil in a gallon or 5 gallon container for added lubrication. I can't scientifically demonstrate that these additives do anything other than perhaps add some lubricity to the fuel and bump up the cetane value.


----------

